# Trash Can Fog Chiller Help



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

i'm building a trash can fog chiller and was wandering if i should use a fan to pull the fog through all 18ft of tubing. i'm using a heavy duty roscoe unit and thought that might be strong enough to push through it all. any ideas and building tips would be great. thanks everyone:googly: :googly: :voorhees: :xbones:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I wonder if a fan would make it go through too fast to not get the best chill?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree with SI. Make it go too fast - you'll lose the effect.

Let me ask a silly question... is the fog entering the tubing from the top of bottom?

Here's my notion - but I may be 100% off base - so get other opinions...

If the fog enters the coil at the top of the trash can - gravity will take it's course.

If the fog has to push to the top from the bottom - is there a chance the fog would cool and roll back down?

Just thinking outloud having not seen your plans. So I agree with you a bit from the standpoint of the fog having to travel a distance.

But - I think the fan would nullify the effect of the ice.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

i thought the fan would move the fog to fast too. the plans show to have the enter and exit at the bottom with the enter slightly higher for some reason. do you think i should put a hole in the bottom so the water will drain out or just leave the water in there till i'm done for the night.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

edwood saucer said:


> If the fog has to push to the top from the bottom - is there a chance the fog would cool and roll back down?


This is happening to me.. The fog is so dense and thick that it is trapped in the chiller and only covers about a square yard of the ground.. I did all the that work for a very minimal (space wise) effect

Backup plan.. NO CHILLER.. vortex laser


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I used 12 feet and it flows through pretty well w/ a 1000w continuous fogger - It enters from the side on the bottom goes up to the top (making use of the heated, rising fog) then is forced to spirals downward and exits the other side... might want to incorporate this into your design and it's possible you won't need a fan - it'll be self circulating.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

my first fog chiller i used an old computer cooling fan at the end to pull the fog through..the fog DID have enough time to cool because I didn't have the fan running at full speed. I lowered the voltage going through it which made the fan spin slower, but the fan made so much turbulance with the fog that I nixed that idea and took the fan off and it worked fine.


----------



## THeme ssaGE (Jul 16, 2006)

A fog machine with some muscle will power the fog through. The target brand fog machines are gonna have a hard time cutting it.


----------



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

I have made couple fog chillers in the past and they kinda leave you at the mercy of mother nature. If you plan to use them outdoors anyway. First year they worked great. I wouldnt spend a whole lot of time working on them because if the wind kicks up the fog will blow. Works great inside though.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

If you only have a 400 - 700 watt fog machine you are not going to get great results from a large chiller. Take a look at the vortex thead http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577 and build a small version that is more suited to the fog machine you have. I built a kitty litter buck version for a broken 700 watt machine and it would probaly work very well with a functioning 400watt. I can dig it out and take a few picture if any one would like to see them. 
On the fan question.. fans are bad.. breeze is bad.. any thing that disrupts the flow is bad. For the person who had issues with the fog not coming out of the chiller, try moving the fog machine back at least 2" from the opening to the chiller.. As the hot gas exites the fogger and enters the tube it will pull cold ambient air with it and increase it's speed, this may help you out.


----------

